# India --> Melbourne 2014



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm an IT guy, 5 years experienced, and planning to join a Master in Business/IT course in Feb/Mar 2014 in Australia. I've applied for a couple of universities and have two offers in hand. Expecting to receive one more offer as per my consultant. I've chosen only 2 year courses as I'm looking forward for a work visa for 2 more years post my studies. Now its time to do a little research about funding for my studies. I would like to share my frets and fears with fellow aspirants for a 2014 intake.

Universities and Courses I've applied: (in order of priority)
-------------------------------------------------------------
MONASH: Master of Business Information Systems (MBIS) - Recently applied, no clue if I'll get through
RMIT: Master of Business Information Technology (MBIT) - Expected to receive offer in a 1-2 weeks
LA TROBE: Master of Business Information Management Systems (MBIMS) - Offer received
DEAKIN: Master of Business Administration (International)/Master of Information Systems (MIS) - Offer received


Funding
-------
I understand that a proof of around 1,10,000 AUD as source of funding needs to be produced before my Visa application (including expenses for spouse, including flight and living expenses). You dont spend this much, but only a proof in papers would be enough. Yet this has become a tough job for me! In fact I have never thought abt the funding options till now. I'll have to start with applying for a bank loan, pledging my property for security  and many more..

My Deadlines
------------
Next big headache comes about meeting my deadline for Visa application and resigning from my current job on time (which forces a strict 3 months’ notice period). So, following are my deadlines to meet each goal. I'm sure many others would be facing the same confusions and would share better alternatives than what I've prepared. I would like to use this as a journal to track my progress too 

Applying for a bank loan - 19/10/2013 (If I don’t get Monash/RMIT by then, I'll have to proceed with the best offer in hand)
Arrange documents for VISA appln - 16/11/2013 (I hope to get my loan approved by then)
Pay the first semester fee - 19/11/2013 (Required before applying for Visa)
Apply for Visa - 23/11/2013 (High commission will be on leave in most days of December, so plan in advance)

Get Visa approved by mid Jan, leave your company by mid of Jan and start prepare for your Australian studies from home.. 

Well, All looks good in theory. I'll need a lot of luck to meet the deadlines. Post your suggestions and wish me luck!


----------



## Seema_Sinha (Oct 4, 2013)

student2014 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm an IT guy, 5 years experienced, and planning to join a Master in Business/IT course in Feb/Mar 2014 in Australia. I've applied for a couple of universities and have two offers in hand. Expecting to receive one more offer as per my consultant. I've chosen only 2 year courses as I'm looking forward for a work visa for 2 more years post my studies. Now its time to do a little research about funding for my studies. I would like to share my frets and fears with fellow aspirants for a 2014 intake.
> 
> Universities and Courses I've applied: (in order of priority)
> ...


Hi There,
I am also planning to pursue two years Master in Information System from 
CQ university. I did my MSc in Bioinformatics and having around nine years of professional experience in IT industry.Moreover I have worked as a Software Engineer in the US and germany. Please let me know how to proceed further.


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello Seema,
Are you planning to start your course in Feb 2014? Then its high time u apply. I applied thru IDP. They will help u thru all process..

Can you detail your plan?


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got my Monash offer on 4th October.


----------



## Seema_Sinha (Oct 4, 2013)

student2014 said:


> I got my Monash offer on 4th October.


I am glad to know that you got offer from Monash..Well I am planning to attend July Intake 2014 instead of Feb. My friends suggest me to apply yourself..Do not hire any agent..that is why I`ll apply myself..


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, thats fine if you have done good research and come down to one university. That was not my case! Going thru consultancy saved me a lot of time and work.. Also, application fee waived..


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

[_Applying for a bank loan - 19/10/2013_] --> APPLIED ONLY BY 25/10/2013, guess I delayed it by a week.
Arrange documents for VISA appln - 16/11/2013 (I hope to get my loan approved by then)
Pay the first semester fee - 19/11/2013 (Required before applying for Visa)
Apply for Visa - 23/11/2013 (High commission will be on leave in most days of December, so plan in advance


----------



## Antoine Hixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Seema_Sinha said:


> Hi There,
> I am also planning to pursue two years Master in Information System from
> CQ university. I did my MSc in Bioinformatics and having around nine years of professional experience in IT industry. Moreover I have worked as a Software Engineer in the US and Germany. Please let me know how to proceed further.


CQ University is one of the famous universities of Australia .They are offering engineering and technology programs. You can take advantage of their offered programs. Better to check their website for latest updated or to proceed in a better way. Good luck!


----------

